# ألقنطرة H-Bridge نظرة تفصيلية



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 فبراير 2016)

*قنطرة الترانزيستور *H-Bridge
*يطلق لفظ القنطرة على أى دائرة مكونة من أربعة أذرع، كل ذراع يحتوى على مكون واحد على الأقل بدون حد أقصى، و أشهرها قنطرة هويتستون التى تستخدم فى عيار أو قياس كثير من الأمور و تستخدم فى كثير من المذبذبات، و يليها قنطرة التوحيد بأربعة دايودات و غيرهما الكثير.*
*رغم أن كلها متشابهة شكلا إلا أن هذا الإسم اطلق بكثرة على دائرة بأربعة ترانزيستورات إما للتحكم فى سرعة و لإتجاه دوران موتور أو ألتحويل من مستمر إلى متردد.*
*رغم أنها تبدو سهلة إلا أن هناك الكثير من النقاط الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم دائرة القنطرة هذه.*
*أبسط أمثلتها هى*





*لنمر سريعا على فكرتها ثم نناقش مشاكلها لاحقا، أيضا نبدأ بوحدات حيث جهد التغذية مساويا لجهد التحكم ثم ننتقل بعد فهم مشكلاتها للوحدات الأكثر تعقيدا.*
*هى ببساطة اربعة ترانزيستورات كما بالصورة . لو الطرفين *A,B* فى وضع صفر منطق أى صفر فولت لن يكون هناك تيار فى قاعدة اى ترانزيستور و بالتالى كلهم فى وضع القطع – لا توصيل – و بالتالى الموتور متوقف.*
*لو الطرف *A* وحده فى وضع واحد منطق أى +5 فولت و الطرف *B* كما هو = صفر، يقال دوما أن التيار سيمر عبر المقاومتين 1،4 مسببا تشبع الترانزيستورين 1،4 فيمر التيار من المصدر +5فولت عبر الترانزيستور 1 ثم الموتور من اليسار لليمين عكس السهم ثم عبر الترانزيستور 4 للأرض.*
*و لو الطرف *B* وحده فى وضع واحد منطق أى +5 فولت و الطرف* A *كما هو = صفر، يقال دوما أن التيار سيمر عبر المقاومتين 2،3 مسببا تشبع الترانزيستورين 2،3 فيمر التيار من المصدر +5فولت عبر الترانزيستور 3 ثم الموتور من اليمين لليسار مع السهم ثم عبر الترانزيستور 2 للأرض.*
*دور الدايودات هو الحماية من حث ملفات الموتور فلو افترضنا مثلا الحالة الأخيرة حيث التيار يمر مع السهم الأخضر، ثم أردت إيقاف الموتور فقطعت التغذية بجعل الطرفين فى وضع صفر منطق أى صفر فولت، (أو كنت تستخدم دائرة التحكم فى السرعة بتغيير عرض النبضة *PWM* فتكرر هذا عدة مرات فى الثانية) لابد لهذا التيار فى ملفات الموتور أن يستمر فى المرور فى نفس الإتجاه إلى أن يحدث أمرين*
*الأول : إضمحلال و تلاشى المجال المغناطيسى فى الملفات.*
*الثانى : توقف دوران الجزء المتحرك، فتسمية "موتور" هى قاصرة لأن اسمه العلمى هو *DC-Machine* أى آلة التيار المستمر و ربما سمعت المقولة الشهيرة "اعطها تيار تعطيك حركة و اعطها حركة تعطيك تيار" وهى صحيحة 100%. هذه الحركة و إضمحلال المجال يدفعان التيار للمرور فى إتجاه السهم الأحمر من الدايود 4 عبر الموتور للدايود 1 للتغذية.*
*هل يسير التيار عكس التغذية؟ كلا انه يسير مع التغذية لأن التغذية هى "فرق الجهد" و ليست "قيمة الجهد" و المتولد هنا أعلى من المصدر كما سبق أن لاحظنا مع كل ملف سابقا. وهذه الظاهرة تستخدم كفرملة "مكابح" فى كثير من القطارات الكهربية لرد الطاقة للشبكة عند هبوط المرتفعات حيث تميل القطارات لزيادة السرعة بالجاذبية و أيضا عند استخدام المكابح الميكانيكية تولد الموتورات هذا الجهد المرتفع. ربما سمعت عن تحريك العربة اتلف الترانزيستورات و السبب عدم وجود هذه الدايودات ليمر فيها التيار.*
*لا تتميرز هذه الدائرة بالأمان حيث لو كان كلا المدخلين = صفر سيكون الأربعة ترانزيستورات فى حال الفصل ولكن لو كانا فى حال 5 فولت ستكون كل الترانزيستورات فى حال التوصيل مما يسبب قصر على التغذية.*
*كثيرا ما تعالج هذه الحالة بإضافة عاكس على أحد المدخلين لضمان حال التشغيل الملائم.*

*الآن انت تريد التأكد تماما أن هذا الكلام صحيح فتضع الدائرة فى محاكى إن لم تجدها فعليا فى دوائر الأمثلة، و تجدها تعمل 100% فتطمئن و تبدأ التنفيذ و عند التجربة إما تكون سرعة الموتور بطيئة جدا أو لا يقاوم أى حمل.*
*تبدأ القلق و المحاولة ثم تضع فى عدد من المنتديات طالبا حلا لهذه الظاهرة أو تفسيرا لها.*
*حسنا لنبدأ بالحساب*




*الموتور يحتاج مثلا 200 مللى امبير لكى يعمل بسرعته الكاملة عند الحمل. الطرف *A* عليه 5 فولت و بالتالى المقاومة 4 عليها*
* فولت المقاومة = 5 - 0.6 (فولت القاعدة-باعث) أى 4.4 فولت *
*هذا الفولت مقسوما على المقاومة 1 ك يكون التيار 4.4 مللى أمبير (قانون أوم) و بضرب هذا التيار فى معامل التكبير بيتا*
*4.4 × 100 = 440 مللى أمبير و نظرا لكون الموتور يسحب فقط 200 إذن سيكون بالتأكيد هذا الترانزيستور فى حال التشبع.*
*اما المقاومة 1 فعلى الطرف الأيسر منها 5 فولت (ولن أقول الحقيقة أن خرج أى دائرة تحكم ستكون على الأقل 0.2 فولت أقل من التغذية أى 4.8 فولت أو أقل)، لكن طرف المقاومة الأيمن؟!! حسنا لنحسبه نبدأ من الأرضى.*
*الترانزيستور 4 فى حال التشبع إذن على المجمع 0.2 فولت و يليه الموتور*
*لو على الموتور 5 فولت اللازمة، من أين ستأتى وقد حذفنا 0.2 ؟*
*لنفترض مثاليا الترانزيستور عليه صفر و الموتور عليه 5 فولت سيكون باعث الترانزيستور *Q1* عليه 5 فولت و بما أن جهد القاعدة أيضا = جهد النقطة *A* = 5 فولت إذن لا يمر تيار فى المقاومة 1 ، لا يوجد تيار قاعدة و من ثم كيف للترانزيستور 1 أن يكون موصلا أصلا - ناهيك عن حال التشبع؟؟*
*الموتور كما قلنا يحتاج مثلا 200 مللى مقسومة على الكسب 100 يجب أن يكون تيار القاعدة 2 مللى أمبير (قانون الترانزيستور) و هذا التيار يسبب فولت على المقاومة 1 = 2 مللى × 1 ك = 2 فولت*
*أى أن فولت القاعدة يجب أن يكون 5-2=3 فولت نخصم منها أيضا 0.6 بين القاعدة و الباعث.*
*هذا هو السبب فى أن الموتور لن سير بالسرعة الكاملة رغم أنف المحاكى.*
*البعض يحاول الحل بتقليل قيمة المقاومة 1 مما يحسن الحال قليلا لكن لن يحل المشكلة.*
*الحل طبعا أن يكون جهد النقطتين *A,B* أعلى من جهد تغذية الموتور (هنا 5 فولت فى هذا المثال) أو تستخدم موتور يعمل بكامل طاقته عند 3 فولت .*
*هل استخدام موسفيت يحل المعضلة؟؟ و ما هو الحل إذن*
*هذا هو موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله

رابط 4shared
*

*
رابط Drop box*


----------



## Mahzuna (3 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 فبراير 2016)

*Bridge‏ باستخدام الموسفيت*

Bridge‏ باستخدام الموسفيت:‏

الآن سنستبدل الترانزيستورات الثنائية بموسفيت فى نفس الدائرة و جدير بالذكر أن الدايودات هنا مدمجة مع ‏الموسفيت فى كل القدرات.‏
سنفترض أولا اننا سنستخدم جهد تغذية 5 فولت مع الموسفيت ‏
المخصص لدوائر المنطق (جهد بوابة 5 فولت) فيمكننا أن نقول نفس الكلام السابق حيث الترانزيستور 4 فى ‏حال التوصيل و عليه مثاليا صفر فولت و من ثم يحتاج الموتور إلى 5 فولت ثم يحتاج الموسفيت لخمسة فولت ‏إضافية بين المصدر و القاعدة ليفتح إذن الدائرة لن تعمل إلا لو كان جهد النقطة ‏A,B‏ يصل إلى 10 فولت ‏على الأقل.‏
نظرا لأن أغلب الموسفيت يحتاج 10 فولت ليفتح فرغم أنه يمكننا أن نقول نفس الكلام على الدائرة ‏بالموسفيت العادى
‏ ‏




أى أن هذه الدائرة باستخدام 12 فولت سيكون الموتور لا يأخذ تغذيته الكافية.‏
لذا استبدلت الترانزيستورات العلوية فى كثير من الدوائر بالقطبية المعاكسه أى فى الترانزيستور الثنائى ‏يكون ‏PNP‏ أو م س م و الموسفيت يكون من النوع الموجب أى ‏P-channel‏ ‏




لو افترضنا المثال الأول و الذى كانت حساباته لا تبشر كثيرا، سنطبق هذا المنهج على هذه الدائرة.‏
نلاحظ أن الجانب الأيمن من ترانزيستورين 3،4 وهما كما سبق ‏‎ Q4‎‏ هو ‏BC337‎‏ و مكمله ‏Q3‎‏ هو ‏BC327‎‏ و الجانب الأيسر من ترانزيستورين 2،1 وهما كما سبق ‏Q2‎‏ هو ‏BC337‎‏ و مكمله ‏Q1‎‏ هو ‏BC327‎‏ . سنلاحظ أيضا اختلاف التوصيل حيث كل جانب معا بدلا من التوصيل العكسى فى السابق.‏
أول ما نلاحظه أن الدائرة تنعم بالأمان فلو كلا الطرفين بجهد صفر سيكون كلا الترانزيستورين 2،4 مغلقين ‏ولا يمر تيار فى الموتور. و لو كلا المدخلين بجهد التغذية سيكون كلا الترانزيستورين 1،3 مغلقين ولا يمر ‏تيار أى لا يمكن تفعيل الإتجاهين معا.‏
لو الطرف الأيمن بجهد التغذية 5 فولت و الأيسر صفر، فإن الأيمن سيمرر تيار كما فى المثال السابق و بأخذ ‏ما لم نحتسبه سابقا وهو الهبوط على مصدر الإشارة (مخرج الميكرو أو أى دائرة تحكم لن يكون مطلقا 5 ‏فولت ولكن ربما على أفضل حال 4.8 فولت - راجع الداتا شيت) سنجد ما يلى
جهد التحكم الأيمن وهو خرج ميكرو او دائرة ما سيكون مثلا 4.8 فولت
‏4.8 – 0.6 جهد القاعدة للترانزيستور 4 = 4.2 فولت مقسوما على المقاومة 4 بقيمة 1ك سيمر 4.2 مللى ‏أمبير . و بضرب هذا فى بيتا سيعطى 420 مللى تكفى لتشغيل الترانزيستور 4 بينما الترانزيستور 3 فى حال ‏الفصل ولا يمرر تيار
الجانب الأيسر سيكون صفر منطق ومن الداتاشيت أيضا قد يكون 0.2 فولت، وهو أقل من 0.6 اللازمة ‏لتشغيل الترانزيستور 2 لذا فهو فاصل ولا يمرر تيار . بينما الخرج صفر منطق أو 0.2 فولت فنجد أن ‏الترانزيستور 1 باعثه عند +5 فولت و من ثم قاعدته 5-0.6 =4.4 فولت و بذلك سيكون
جهد المقاومة 1 = 4.4 فولت – 0.2 أى 4.2 فولت مقسوما على المقاومة بقيمة 1ك تعطى 4.2 مللى ‏أمبير
بضرب هذه القيمة فى بيتا نجد أنه يمرر 420 مللى أمبير أكثر من التيار المطلوب للموتور، و بهذا تكون ‏القنطرة فاعلة و جيدة ‏




بالنسبة للدائرة بالموسفيت، فلو ستستخدم طراز بوابة 5 فولت مع مصدر تغذية 5 فولت أو مصدر 12 فولت ‏مع موسفيت 10 فولت فلا فرق.‏
لو الجانب ‏A‏ عند صفر فالعلوى موصل و السفلى مغلق و لو عند منطق واحد أى جهد التغذية سيكون العلوى ‏مغلق و السفلى موصل و لن نتمكن من تفعيل الجهتين معا أيضا و ستكون الدائرة رائعة.‏

لاشيء بدون ثمن، إذن ما هى الخدعة فى الموضوع؟!!‏
معك حق فالترانزيستور ‏PNP‏ أو السالب فى التيارات العالية أغلى بكثير من نظيره ‏NPN‏ كما أنه ابطأ و ‏أيضا سواء فى الترانزيستور الثنائى أو الموسفيت ففى التيارات العالية سيكون الهبوط عليه أكبر عند ‏التوصيل الكامل سواء للتركيب كما فى الترانزيستور الثنائى أو لأن مقاومة التوصيل أعلى بكثير فإن هذا ‏ينعكس على كفاءة الدائرة و أيضا الحاجة لمبرد أكبر – ثمن قليل لحل المشكلة.‏

حسنا لنضع كل الأمور معا و لنرى دائرة كاملة تعمل – المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 فبراير 2016)

*دائرة H-bridge كاملة*

*دائرة *H-bridge* كاملة:*

*حسنا سنوصل القنطرة بميكرو و سنحاول أن نجعل خرج الميكرو يتحكم فى القنطرة. *
*فى البدء سنوصلها كما يلى ولا نلقى بالا للتغذية و الوصلات، فقط المهم ان تكون متواجدة*




*المفاجئة أن الدائرة لا تعمل و إن عملت فهناك الكثير من المشاكل مثل عدم التحكم فى السرعة أو فى حال الميكرو أنه يقوم بعمل *Reset * بدون سبب مفهوم أو يحدث له تعليق "يهنج" *Hange* ولا يستكمل العمل.*
*البعض يبذل مجهودا كبيرا فى معالجة المشكلة و يذهب فى كل طريق و أخيرا يجد الحل فى احد المنتديات "استخدم أوبتو كبلر" و السبب أنه يعزل المشكلة أو يعزل الموتور الخ.*

*لو بذلنا ربع هذا المجهود فى فهم المشكلة لوجدنا الحل أسهل كثيرا.*
*كلنا نعلم تركيب الموتور من الداخل ، لكن ربما لم نفهمه جيدا.*
*هذا هو الموتور من الداخل.*




*سنجد الملف متصل بالتغذية الخارجية عبر قطعتين تسميان *Brushes* أو الفرش أو الشربون (لآنهما من الكربون وهى تسمية فرنسية) أو "الفحمة" لكونها سوداء و من الكربون و سنسميها هنا "الفرشة". فى الصورة مشار إليهما بالسهم الأخضر و الذى يبين مسار التيار أيضا.*
*المشكلة الغائبة الحاضرة هى كيفية توصيل التيار للملفات. *
*عادة ما يكون عرض القطعة كما بالرسم تلامس عند الدوران أكثر من قطعة نحاس (خاصة بملف) فنبدأ وهى متصلة بالملف مثلا رقم 1 ثم تتصل معه بالملف رقم 2 فيمر فيه تيار أيضا ثم تقطع التيار عن الملف 1. هنا سيحاول الملف 1 فرض مرور التيار و ربما يسبب شرارة صغيرة فى الهواء لو موتور كبير و تياره مناسب. هذه الشرارة ستقفز بلا شك إلى الفرشة و منها إلى مصدر التغذية.*
*الموتور الصغير قد لا يحتوى كربون و تكون سلك معدنى مرن ولكن نفس الأحداث تتكرر. *
*هذه الشرارة من فولت عالى و بها طاقة و زمنها قصير أى ترددها عالى و قادرة على الشوشرة على الأجهزة الإلكترونية فى الموتورات 100 وات ، لكن الموتورات الصغيرة على البوردة ستؤثر على الإلكترونيات بالتأكيد.*
*الحل أن تخمدها فى منبعها و تتخلص من باقى أثرها.*
*لو تمكنا من وضع مكثف على طرفى الموتور سيكون هذا رائعا ولو كنت ستستخدم تغيير الإتجاه يمكنك استخدام مكثفين على التوالى عكس بعضهما*




* أو مكثفات أقل من 1 ميكرو بلا قطبية أو لو الفولت ربما عالى استخدم هذه الحلول *



*هذه الحلول ليست بديلة لكن ربما تحتاج اكثر من حل معا*




*لاحظ هنا أننا وضعنا مكثف مباشرة عند مدخل التغذية للبوردة، هذا ليعزل هذا الكارت عن ما حوله.*
*أنا استخدم بطارية كبيرة وهى تكفى. ربما لكن السلك الموصل من البوردة للبطارية يشكل كابل توصيل و خط نقل قدرة و مصدر مشاكل فله مقاومة و حث .*
*ثانيا وضعنا *C2* وهو على طرفى القنطرة لا على مدخل الكارت ولا على طرفى الميكرو ولا فى أى مكان آخر.*
*رجاء لا تنظر للمكثفين 1،2 على أنهما على التوازى، هذا من جهة التيار المستمر فقط وهو ما لسنا بصدده الآن، فنحن بصدد تردد عالى يرى الوصله بينهما على أنها ربما تكون هوائى إن لم تكن ملف.*
*الآن اعزل الميكرو بملف و مكثف أو مقاومة صغيرة و مكثف أو الإثنين معا.*
*لآحظ الوصلات الغليظة فهى تقلل أثر الحث و المسار من المصدر للقنطرة أولا هام جدا فهنا يمكنك أن ترشح ما ينتج من ضوضاء قبل أن تصل للميكرو أو دائرة التحكم، لكن لو كان الميكرو أولا ربما يحتاج ترشيح أكثر فما يسببه الموتور سيمر بهذه الطريقة لا محالة على الميكرو – تجنب هذا.*
*كم تكون سعة المكثفات؟!! لا أعلم فكل حالة ولها ظروفها لكن هكذا تعلم ما تريد.*
*استبدل الموتور بلمبة ، هنا ستكون مشكلة التقطيع فقط وهى أهون من مشكلة الحث و ضع مكثف كبير مثلا 47 ميكرو فإن عملت الدائرة جيدا فخيرا و إلا استخدم مكثف أكبر 100 أو 220 ميكرو.*
*أخيرا ضع الموتور و انت تعلم أن كل ما يحدث بسبب الحث، يمكنك إضافة مكثفات أما الملف فهو لحذف الترددات العالية ولا يشترط أن يكون كبيرا.*
*أيضا استخدام مكثف كيماوى كبير على التوازى مع مكثف صغير يساعد فى التخلص من مدى كبير من التداخلات.*
*قبل أن نترك هذه النقطة فأرجو أن اؤكد على أن الحوار الخاص بترشيح خط التغذية لا علاقة له بالموتور ولكنه بأى حمل حثى، و الموتور فقط أحد صوره و أشهرها و ربما أكثرها تداولا لكن تذكر المشكلة فى عمل الإنفيرتر لتحويل من 12 فولا إلى 220 فولت – نعم هما ترانزيستوران فقط لكن التقطيع لتيار فى حمل حثى هو السبب المباشر فى أن هذه النبضات تعبر التغذية ثم تدخل من طرف *VDD* لمتكاملة المهتز و تسبب تغيير تردده وعدم استقراره.*

*الدوائر السابقة تميزت بكون التغذية مساوية لجهد التحكم و كلاهما 5 فولت أو كلاهما 12 فولت*
*هل يمكننى التحكم فى موتور 12 فولت من مخرج 5 فولت؟؟*
*هذا هو موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 فبراير 2016)

*التحكم بالقنطرة فى جهد أعلى من جهد التغذية*

*التحكم فى جهد أعلى من جهد التغذية:*
*فى الشرح السابق كانت مشكلة الدائرة بالترانزيستورات الموحدة (الشكل الأيمن) لأن فولت التحكم لا يكفى لفتح التراتزيستورات العلوية 3،1 و هو بالتأكيد الآن لن يفتح الترانزيستورات العلوية إطلاقا.*




*بإستخدام الدائرة بالترانزيستورات العكسية (الرسم الأيسر) سنجد أن الترانزيستورين 1،3 لن يغلقا على الإطلاق فعندما يكون جهد التحكم = 5 فولت و يفترض إغلاق أى منهما سيكون جهد القاعدة = 12 فولت – 0.6 = 11.4 فولت و بالتالى سيكون الفولت على المقاومة المتصلة بالقاعدة = 11.4 – 5 = 6.4 وهو يمرر تيار كافى لإبقاء الترانزيستور مفتوحا.*
*نفس الكلام ينطبق على الموسفيت إلا أن الحوار حول الفولت و ليس التيار.*
*ما الحل إذن؟*
*أول حل أن نستخدم ترانزيستور يعمل كمرحل مستوى *Level Shift




*نلاحظ هنا أننا أضفنا ترانزيستورين 5،6 *
*أولا: لو كلا المدخلين = صفر، سيفصل الترانزيستورات 2،4،5،6 و نظرا لعدم مرور تيار فى 5،6 لا يكون هناك تيار قاعدة لكل من الترانزيستورين 1،3 و من ثم فالكل غير موصل و الموتور متوقف.*
*ثانيا: المدخلان فى حال 1 منطق أو +5فولت، سيمرر المدخل الأيسر تيار فى قاعدتى الترانزيستورين 4،6 فيصبحا فى التشبع و من ثم يمرر الترانزيستور 6 تيار قاعدة للترانزيستور 1 فيتشبع أيضا و نفس الشئ على الجانب الآخر مسببا تشبع باقى الترانزيستورات مما يضع قصر على التغذية وهذا الخطر الذى شرحناه سابقا.*
*أما فى حال أحد الجانبين +5 فولت و الآخر = صفر فإما المسار الأحمر سيكون موصلا أو المسار الأخضر سيكون موصلا و بهذا يمكن أن يتحرك الموتور فى أى من الإتجاهين.*

*هنا نقطة يجب أن لا نفوتها أخذا فى الإعتبار أن القنطرة تستخدم فى تغذية أحمال بالجهد المتردد أى تحويل المستمر لمتردد مثل أفران الحث و العواكس "إنفيرتر" حيث يكون جهد التحكم موجة مربعة وليست نبضات، لذا يجب الحرص من هذه الدوائر التى يمكن أن تسبب قصر على التغذية لأن فى فترات الإنتقال تصبح الترانزيستورات كلها موصلة مما يسبب تحميل زائد على الترانزيستورات وأيضا نبضات ضوضاء على خط التغذية تربك دوائر التحكم و انخفاض فى كفاءة الدائرة، أما فى النبضات ذات دوام أقل من 50% فالخوف لا مبرر له لأن طاقم يفتح ثم يقفل قبل أن يفتح الآخر أى أن هناك "فترة صمت" إن شئت التعبير.*
*حساب **قيم المقاومات يعتمد على تيار الحمل و قيمة الكسب “بيتا” للترانزيستور المستخدم وهنا أكرر أن هذا الكلام سيكون صحيحا فقط لقيم المقاومات 5،6 أما المقاومات الباقية و المتصلة بقاعدة ترانزيستورات القدرة فالقيمة الصحيحة التى تعتمد فى الحساب يجب أن تؤخذ من الداتا شيت عند التيار الفعلى للحمل فقد تنخفض كثيرا بصورة غير متوقعة، و هذه الخاصية تسبب انخفاض الكفاءة و ارتفاع الحرارة المتولدة فى الترانزيستورات. هذه الخاصية يمكن تجنبها باستخدام الموسفيت.*
*باستخدام الموسفيت نجد*





*الدائرة لم تعد غريبة ، فعند وجود إشارة عند الطرف A يمرر تيار فى قاعدة الترانزيستور 6 فيكون فى التشبع مما يجعل المقاومة 6 متصلة بالأرضى و تعمل مع م1 مجزئ جهد يضع على بوابة الموسفيت 1 ما بين 10 إلى 20 فولت فيفتح ويصير موصلا، وفى نفس الوقت يكون على قاعدة الموسفيت 4 فيفتح بينما لا يوجد جهد فى الجانب B ومن ثم الترانزيستور 5 فى حال القطع و من ثم المقاومة 4 غير متصلة بالأرضى و من ثم بوابة الموسفيت 3 Gate مرتبطة بمصدرة Source ما يجعله غير موصل ولا يمرر تيار – نفس التحذير بخصوص الموجة المربعة و أفضلية تجنب التغيير المتزامن للجانبين معا.*
*هنا نقطة يجب أن نلاحظها من النقاش السابق، أن الجهد على أى من الجانبين يجب أن يكون كافيا لتفعيل الموسفيت المناظر (2 أو4) لذا إما تستخدم الموسفيتات القابلة لجهود 5 فولت على البوابة و المسماة Logic Gate Control أو تستخدم بوابات ذات خرج 12 فولت مثل عائلة *_CD4xxxB _* مع الميكرو ستحتاج لدائرة إزاحة مستوى Level shifter و هناك العديد منها إما متكاملة متخصصة أو من عائلة **ULN2xxx*
*حساب قيم المقاومات: فبالنسبة للمقاومات 5،6 فهى كما سبق من بيتا فقط مع مقاومة مجمع Collector مجموع م1+م3 أما قيمة م3 أو م4 فيجب مراعاة قيمة جهد التغذية كما فى الجزء الأيمن من الصورة حيث عندما يكون الترانزيستور 5 موصلا يجب أن يكوّن م2 مع م4 مجزء جهد بنسبة لا تضع على بوابة الموسفيت أكثر من 20 فولت المسموح بها من الداتا شيت*
*هل هناك حل لمشكلة أن تفعيل المدخلين معا يسبب قصر على مصدر التغذية؟ موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله *


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2016)

*تجنب القصر فى H-Bridge*

*طريقة أخرى*
*لتجنب القصر الذى يحدث عند تفعيل الطرفين معا ، نقلت تغذية الترانزستورات السفلية من طرف التحكم إلى نقطة على خرج القنطرة كما بالرسم.*




*عندما يكون كلا الدخلين = صفرا ، سيكون كلا الترانزستورين * BC337* رقمى *TR6,5* فى حال الفصل ولا يمر تيار فى ترانزستورات القدرة العليا م س م *PNP* رقمى *TR1,3* و بالتالى طرفى المجمع لهما و من ثم طرفى الموتور لا يكون عليهما فولت و بالتالى لا يمر تيار للترانزيستورات السفلية.*
*فى حال وجود +5 فولت على طرف التحكم *A* مثلا، سيمر تيار فى المسار الأحمر عبر الترانزيستور رقم 5 فيسحب تيار قاعدة من الترانزستور 1 و بالتالى يصير رقم 1 فى حال التشبع و من ثم يكون جهد المجمع أقل بقيمة 0.2 فولت من التغذية و هو نفس طرف *A* للموتور ، و يمرر هذا الفولت تيار قاعدة للترانزستور 4 فيكون فى التشبع واضعا 0.2 فولت على الطرف *B* للموتور فيدور فى اتجاه ما نسميه *AB* .*
*نفس الكلام يقال عن الطرف *B* و المسار الأخضر ليدور الموتور فى الإتجاه المعاكس *BA* .*
*الآن لا يمكن للطرفين أن يتحركا معا فى آن فلو ربطنا المدخلين *A,B* معا فإن استجابة أحد الترانزيستورين 5،6 ستكون أسرع ولو نانو ثانية من الآخر أو أحد مكونات باقى مسار أحد المدخلين، فلو افترضنا أن المدخل *A* موجب ، سيكون كما سبق الشرح الجهد عند جانب الموتور الأيسر موجب و الأيمن أرضى، لنفترض أن الطرف الثانى *B* قد ارتفع أيضا إلى +5 فولت، سيمر التيار فى المسار الأخضر ولو قليل عبر المقاومة 470 أوم إلى قاعدة *TR2* فيبدأ فى التوصيل (المسار الأخضر المنقط) خافضا جهد طرف الموتور *A* و مقللا تيار قاعدة *TR4* فيرتفع جهد مجمعه و طرف *B* للموتور فيزيد تيار المقاومة 470 ثم قاعدة *TR2* وهكذا. *
*هذا بالطبع ليس الحل المثالى ولكنه بالقيمة المناسبة للمقاومة 470 أوم تحمى الدائرة من القصر على التغذية.*
*لا يجب أن ننسى دور الدايودات 1و2و3و4 فى معالجة تأثير التقطيع خاصة لو كان التحكم فى السرعة مستخدم و لو استبدل الموتور بحمل يتطلب تردد عالى كمحول انفيرتر أو مسخن بالحث، سيكون استخدام دايودات سريعة القطع ضرورى.*

*استخدام الموسفيت سيتيح مزايا الموسفيت فضلا عن كونها بطبيعتها تناسب الجهود الأعلى من 5 فولت لكون البوابة تفتح بجهد +10 فولت.*




*عندما يكون الدخلين *A,B* فى وضع = صفر ، فالترانزيستورات 1،4 فى حال الفصل و من ثم الموسفيت 2 ، 5 وهما كما بالرسم من النوع *P-Chanel* أو الموجب، سيكونا فى حال الفصل أيضا لوجود المقاومة 10ك التى تربط بوابة كل منهما بمصدره *Gate-Source* و من ثم لا تغذية للباقى.*
*عند وجود +5 فولت على مدخل وليكن *A* فإن تيار قاعدة الترانزستور 1 يجعله فى التشبع و من ثم يجذب بوابة الموسفيت 2 للأرض فيفتح و يمر التيار من التغذية عبر الموسفيت 1 ثم الطرف + للموتور و أيضا يفتح الموسفيت السالب *N-Chanel * رقم 3 جاعلا الطرف "-" للموتور أرضى فيدور فى الإتجاه الطبيعى.*
*نفس الكلام لو طرف التحكم *B* عليه +5 فولت سيجعل الترانزستور4 فى التشبع و الموسفيت 5 موصل و جهد التغذية يوضع على الطرف "-" للموتور و يفتح الموسفيت 6*
*عند وضع +5 فولت على كلا المدخلين قد يكون من الصعب أن يحدث ما حدث فى الدائرة السابقة و ذلك لأن الموسفيت يبدأ التوصيل عند 4 فولت و ليس 0.5 كالترانزستور الثنائى ولذا استخدم 2 دايود هما 1،2 لمنع هذه الظاهرة.*
*عندما يكون مثلا الطرف *A* موجبا سيكون مجمع الترانزيستور رقم1 متصل بالأرضى مما يجعل الدايود 1 يشكل قصرا على المدخل *B* فحتى لو أصبح +5فولت فالدايود 1 يسرب تيار القاعدة للأرض.*
*هذا نظريا صحيح 100% لكن عمليا القيم المرفقة بالرسم لا تصلح لأن جهد الدايود هو تقريبا مثل جهد القاعدة / باعث *Emitter Base* و من ثم بإضافة جهد التشبع أيضا له يجعل الأمر لا يعمل، لذا إما نستخدم دايود شوتكى أو جرمانيوم ليكون جهده 0.3-0.4 فولت أى أقل من القاعدة / باعث أو نقسم مقاومة القاعدة لكل مدخل تحكم بدلا من 10 ك نستخدم مثلا مقاومتان 5 ك على التوالى و نقطة المنتصف يخرج منها الدايود*




*أو ببساطة أضف مقاومة كما بالصورة . دايودات الغاء تأثير التقطيع 3،4،5،6 يمكن اعتبارها الدايودات بداخل الموسفيت لكن هنا لا يفوتنا أنه وضع الدايودات على طرفى الموتور لتقليل تأثير مرورهما فى اسلاك التوصيل على باقى أجزاء الدائرة كما وضع أيضا مكثف على طرفى الموتور. و الأفضل طبعا وضع الأربع دايودات على طرفى الموتور وليس فقط 2 منها. *
*الآن لماذا لا نستخدم أوبتو حتى الآن؟*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 فبراير 2016)

*قنطرة الأوبتو*

*استخدام أوبتوكقنطرة:*

*الكثير يفضل استخدام الأوبتوكبلر مع القنطرة بدعوى أنها تعزل الضوضاء و تحسن الأداء، ناقشنا سبب التداخلات التى تحدث و أسبابها و كيفية تلاشيها لكن لا يجدر أن نترك مناقشتها دون دراسة.*
*الآن لماذا نستخدمها؟ و أين نضعها؟.*
*أساس استخدام الأوبتو كبلر التحكم فى مكون مثل ترانزيستور أو دايود أو حمل من أى نوع مع وجود ظروف تشغيل لا تسمح بالتوصيل المباشر إما لإختلاف الفولت فأحدهما مثلا 200 فولت و المتحكم دوائر رقمية أو ميكرو لا تتعدى 12 فولت أو الرغبة فى توفير العزل الضرورى و المسمى "جلفانى" بين دوائر متصله بالتيار العمومى و دوائر التحكم التى يلامسها البشر لمنع الصعق الكهربى و الذى يؤذى كلا من الإنسان و الجهاز معا.*
*قد يبدو مفاجئا أننا يمكن أن نستخدمها مباشرة للحصول على حمل يصل إلى 30 مللى أمبير و بقدرة 200 مللى وات وهى ربما تكفى بعض الموتورات الصغيرة أو كثير من التطبيقات الأخرى التى تحتاج لخرج متردد حتى بضع كيلو هرتز.*




*فى هذه الدائرة تم توصيل 4 وحدات من *PC817* الشهيرة والتى حلت كثيرا بديلا عن *4N35* لصغر حجمها وسهولة توصيلها. لاحظ هنا ان كل 2 من الليدات متصلة على التوالى طاقم فى المسار الأزرق و الاخر فى المسار البنى. **هذا يصلح للتغذية 5 فولت فأعلى أما لو التغذية 3.3 فولت فربما سيكون من الأوفق توصيل كل ليد بمقاومته من المصدر للترانزيستور أى على التوازى لأن مجموع جهدى 2 ليد سيكون أكبر من 3.3 فولت(راجع الداتا شيت).*
*عند وجود +5فولت على الدخل 1 يمر تيار فى المقاومة 4 إلى الترانزستور 3 فيفعل الأوبتو 2،3 فيمر التيار من +30 فولت عبر ترانزستور أوبتو2 للخرج *OUT1* للحمل و منه إلى *OUT2* فترانزستور أوبتو 3 إلى الأرض.*
*الآن لماذا لا نواجه المشاكل السابقة؟ ببساطة لأن الأشعة المنبعثة من الليد هى المسؤولة عن تشبع الترانزستور بدلا من تيار القاعدة القادم من الخارج.*
*نفس الكلام يقال لو وضعنا +5 فولت على المدخل 2 لكن لا تضع كلا المدخلين معا حتى لا تضع قصر على التغذية.*
*الآن استخدمناه كقنطرة و سندرس استخدامه مع القنطرة المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2016)

*الأوبتو مع القنطرة*

*الأوبتو مع القنطرة :*
*عندما يكون جهد الحمل أعلى من جهد دائرة التحكم، نلجأ عادة لإستخدام أوبتو كبلر للتحكم فى الترانزيستورات ذات الجهد العالى بصورة آمنة.*
*كثيرا ما تستخدم بهذه الطريقة حيث المدخل *A* يسبب تشبع الترانزستور 6 فيفعل الأوبتو 1 ليفتح *Q1* و معه الترانزستور *Q4 * ليدور فى اتجاه و المدخل *B* للإتجاه المعاكس*




*لكننا نندهش كثيرا لسخونة الترانزستورات العلوية أكثر من السفلية.*
*السبب أرجو أن نتذكر ما سبق عن توصيلة الدارلنجتون وهى بهذه الطريقة لن تدفع الترانزيستور *Q1* (و أيضا *Q3* مثله) حقا فى حال التشبع وهو ما يسبب الحرارة.*
*يلجأ البعض لإستبدال *Q1* بدارلنجتون وهو لن يحل شيئا. الحل الوحيد أن يكون مصدر تغذية ترانزستور الأوبتو أعلى 1 فولت على الأقل من تغذية الحمل (الموتور هنا) .*
*مع استخدام الموسفيت سيكون الأمر أسوأ،*




*فإن فعلت المدخل *A* مثلا سيكون الموسفت *Q4* موصل ومن ثم جهد الجانب الأيمن للموتور صفر و أيضا *Q5* فى التشبع فيفعل أوبتو 2 فيكون جهد بوابته *Gate* = جهد مصبه *Drain* = 24 فولت.*
*يجب أن يكون جهد البوابة *Gate* أعلى من جهد المصدر *Source* على الأقل 4 فولت ليبدأ التوصيل و لهذا سيكون جهد المصدر *Source* أقل من جهد مصبه *Drain* بهذه القيمة و من ثم يسخن الترانزستور بشدة.*
*الحل أن نستخدم أى من الطرق السابق شرحها و أن يكون الأوبتو لعزل الدخول عن وحدات القدرة سواء ثنائية أم موسفت.*

*لو أمكن حذف هذا الترانزستور من الأوبتو ثم وضعنا دايود ضوئى – من النوع الذى يستخدم كمصدر تيار أو خلية ضوئية، ألا يكن ذلك رائعا؟ الثنائى المشع يضع ضوءه على الدايود المولد للجهد و نستخدم هذا الجهد للتحكم فى موسفيت مثلا؟؟*
*هو ما فعلته شركة توشيبا و انتجت الأوبتو *TLP590B* حيث استخدموا ثنائيات تولد فولت عند تعرضها للأشعة من الدايود الباعث لذا فى الداتا شيت وضعت دايودات ولم تضع ترانزستورات كما يلى*




*وهو بحجم المتكاملة القديمة *4N35* ولكنها ذات 5 أطراف فقط حيث الطرف 5 محذوف.الدايود الباعث كأى أوبتو آخر و الإختلاف فقط فى الخرج حيث يكون 7 إلى 8 فولت على الأقل و بهذا يكفى وصلها بين البوابة و المصدر *Gate/Source* و عند إمرار من 10 إلى 20 مللى أمبير فى الدايود سيتولد فى الخرج ما يكفى لفتح الموسفت.*




*ولكن لا يوجد شيء مثالى فللأسف التيار الممكن الحصول عليه فقط 10 ميكرو أمبير وهذا يجعل المقاومة **بين البوابة و المصدر *Gate/Source* يجب أن تكون من 100ك إلى 1 ميجا أوم ولذا يفضل وضع الأوبتو قريبا من الترانزيستور لكى لا يلتقط من الوسط المحيط جهودا شاردة.*
*نقطة أخرى هى بطئ هذه الوحدات فالتردد الأقصى لها حوالى 800 هرتز وهو مناسب للتحكم فى سرعة موتور تيار مستمر لكن لا يناسب ترددات أعلى لتشكيل موجة جيبية فى إنفيرتر مثلا. *
*إن شئت تحكم أسرع ، يمكنك استخدام وسيلة تقطيع ذات سرعة عالية مكان حرف × فى الدائرة.*
*أعلم أنك قد تحتج حيث يبدو مغريا أكثر أن يكون الوضع الأنسب هو طرف الأرض (أسفله) ذو اللون البنفسجى يدلا من مكان × فى الدائرة ، لكن عند لحظة القطع سيرتفع جهد النقطة التى كانت أرضى لكامل جهد التغذية واضعا هذا الجهد كجهد عكسى على القاعدة للموسفيت 2،4 فيتلفا و يرتد من خلال التوصيل لدخل دائرة التحكم نقطتى *A,B* فيتلف دائرة التحكم.
**ولو تفحصنا الدائرة سنجد أن هذه الطريقة تصلح لأى جهد تغذية من 3 فولت إلى 1200 فولت وهو أقصى ما يتحمله موسفيت واحد الآن، ولكن لا توفر العزل الجلفانى، إن شئت العزل يمكنك استخدام 4 وحدات أوبتو.*
*هل هناك متكاملات لهذه المهمة؟ موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 فبراير 2016)

*متكاملات القنطرة H-Bridge*

متكاملات H-Bridge :
*درسنا التفاصيل السابقة لنعرف أداء هذه القنطرة و مشاكلها و ما يجعلها لا تعطى ما نتوقعه منها، وهذا العلم سارى سواء قمت أنت بالتجميع أم استعنت بمتكاملة مصنعة لهذا الغرض – الفرق أن المتكاملة توظف القطع ذاتها فى الدائرة ذاتها ولكن بكفاءة أفضل.*
*المتكاملة *L 293:
*تتكون من 4 وحدات للتحكم فى سرعة 4 موتورات فى إتجاه واحد أو موتورين فى السرعة و الإتجاه. يجب أن نلاحظ هنا أن هذه المتكاملة تأتى برقم *L293A* و حتى الرقم *L293E* و هناك فارق فى عدد الأطراف بينها فهنا نجد طرازين *B,E




*الأول *B* من 16 طرف فقط و بها 4 أطراف للأرضى و التبريد محاطة باللون الأصفر بينما الأخرى من 20 طرف و بها 4 أطراف للأرضى و التبريد محاطة باللون الأصفر و لها 4 أطراف *Sense* محاطة باللون البرتقالى لتحديد أقصى تيار يمر بالموتور*
*وهنا نجد طرازين أيضا أحدهما بدون حرف أى *L293* و الآخر *L293E* و أيضا هناك فارق كبير بينهما و أيضا بين الأخيرة و السابقتين*




*سنلاحظ أن كلتا المتكاملتين 16 طرف و متطابقتان لكن الثانية مختلفة عنهما حيث لها 28 طرف و بها أيضا 4 أطراف للأرضى و التبريد محاطة باللون الأصفر و ليس لها أطراف *Sense*.*
*هذه المتكاملة تتحمل 1 أمبير*
*لفهم كيف تعمل قمت بتلوين مسارات بعض الإشارات و التغذية حتى يسهل تتبعها و فى النهاية قمت بتلوين مخرج واحد منها ذو الرقم 4 باللون البرتقالى.*
*هذه ليست قنطرة و لكنها 4 مخارج مستقلة كما سبق القول، يمكنك أن تستخدم أى منها للتحكم فى أى حمل مستقلا عن غيره كما يمكنك أن تجمع أى مخرجين و مدخليهما لتكون منهم قنطرة وبذلك تتيح لك هذه المتكاملة تكوين قنطرتين للتحكم فى موتورين.*




*الأطراف مرقمة برقمين الأول فى دائرة و يخص المتكاملة ذات 16 طرف و الآخر بين قوسين للمتكاملة 28 طرف ، و سنذكر هنا ارقام الأولى فقط ، فالثانية تزيد طرفى أرضى و أطراف بدون توصيل لا غير.*
*أولا سنلاحظ أن للمتكاملة مصدرين للتغذية:*

*الأول هو *Vcc1* أعلى يمين الصورة الطرف رقم 16 باللون الأحمر وهو يعبر داخل المتكاملة ليغذى دائرة التحكم فى النصف العلوى من الرسم و إلى المداخل فى الجزء الأسفل من الصورة.
من الداتا شيت نجد ان هذا المصدر خاص بالدوائر المنطقية وهو من 4.5 فولت حتى 7 فولت فى الوحدات *
L239,L239D* أما فى الوحدات *L239B,L239E* من 4.5 إلى 36 فولت، لذا يجب الحيطة عند استبدال أو استخدام إحداها. و يخص مداخل الإشارة و التحكم.*

*الثانى هو *Vcc2* يمين منتصف الصورة باللون البنفسجى رقم 8 وهو يغذى المخارج و جزء من المداخل ولذا سيغذى هذا المصدر الموتورات أو الحمل. وهو لكل الوحدات من قيمة *Vcc1* إلى 36 فولت أى يجب أن يكون مساويا أو اعلى من *Vcc1* الخاص بالمداخل.*
*يدخل الفولت و التيار من *Vcc1* عبر 3 مثبتات تيار *G1,G2,G3* وهى مثل دوائر الترانزيستور و الدايود السابق شرحها و هدفها تكوين مصدر تيار ثابت ذو مقاومة داخلية عالية جدا لتحسين أداء مكبرى **التفاضل *Differential Amplifier * من الترانزستورين *T2,T3 * و أيضا* T4,T5* أما *G1* فلكى يثبت جهد الزينر ومن ثم الجهد المرجعى على باعث *T1* وهو باللون البنى و يكون الجهد المرجعى لكل من *T2 *و* T4*. مكبرات التفاضل المذكورة لرفع قيمة مقاومة الدخول للطرفين *En1 * و* En2 *، أيضا ينزل فى وسط الصورة ليكون جهد مرجعى للتراتزيستورات *T9,T20,T23,T34* و المتصلة بدخول الإشارات الأربع للمخارج الأربعة.*
*لتسهيل الشرح عزلت قناة من الإثنتين أى نصف المتكاملة و أحطت أحد المسارين بمربع أصفر لكى نعزل من دخل 4 وحتى خرج 4 و مثله الباقى*





*الخرج كما وجدنا من النقاش السابق يفضل أن يكون ترانزستورين متكاملين أى س م س مع م س م أى *PNP-NPN* وهما الترانزستوران *T28* و * T29
*و نقطة المجمعين *Collectors* هى الخرج. تحسس تيار الخرج فى المتكاملة *L293E* فقط و يكون من طرف باعث *E* الترانزيستور *T29* أو يكون متصل بالأرض فى الباقى كما بالرسم.*
*من خواص المكبر التفاضلى أن دخول منطق1 على الطرف 15 عبر المقاومة 22 (ربما 5 فولت مثلا) كما بالرسم سيزيد التيار فى مجمع* T35* و يقل بنفس القدر فى *T34* وهذا يسحب تيار من قاعدة *T28* فيفتح (يكون موصلا) بينما يقل التيار فى *T34* و الذى يسحب من *T21* وهو م س م *PNP* فيقل التيار من مجمعة و المغذى لقاعدة الخرج *T29* فيغلق أو يفصل.
العكس بالعكس لو الدخول صفر فولت سيكون *T35* فى القطع ولا يمر فيه تيار و من ثم يكون *T28* أيضا قاطعا ولا يمر فيه تيار للخرج بينما يكون التيار كله مارا فى *T34* و الذى بدوره يسحب من قاعدة *T21* و الذى بدوره يغذى قاعدة ترانزستور الخرج *T29* فيكون موصلا جاعلا الخرج 0.2 فولت.*
*الآن دور *T33* ، عندما يكون الطرف *EN2* أعلى يمين الصورة فى وضع منطق 1 أى مثلا 5 فولت، فسيكون مجمع الترانزستور *T4 * أيضا عليه نفس القيمة تقريبا لذا ستمر عبر المسار الأزرق لقاعدة الترانزستورين *T33 *و مثيله فى القناة الأخرى *T24* وهذا يجعلهما ناشطين *Active * أى يعملان كمكبران وهو يكمل منظومة المكبر التفاضلى لكل قناة فيسمح للدخول أن يعبر للترانزيستور الآخر، أما لو كان الطرف *EN2* فى وضع منطق صفر فإن جهد مجمع الترانزستور *T4 * أيضا عليه نفس القيمة أى صفر و من ثم ستمر عبر المسار الأزرق لقاعدة الترانزستورين *T33 *و مثيله فى القناة الأخرى *T24* وهذا يجعلهما فى وضع الفصل فلا يعبر جهد الدخول للترانزيستور الآخر.*
*كيفية التوصيل فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## mounir.rouabah (23 فبراير 2016)

الله يبارك دائما دقة وموضوعية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2016)

*دوائر l293*

*توصيل *L293*فى دائرة:*

*كما ذكرت سابقا تتكون من 4 وحدات لكل وحدتين منهما خط "إتاحة" أو "تفعيل" أو "تمكين" مشترك، لذا لو تنوى استخدام هذه الخاصية فمن الأفضل أن تراعى ذلك بجمع الوحدتين المشتركتين على ذات الموتور و إن لم تنوى استخدام هذه الخاصية أن تجعلها متاحة دوما بتوصيلها بتغذية التحكم *Vss*. *




*هذه دائرة الأنواع التى لا تحتوى خاصية تحسس التيار و من هذا نرى أننا يمكن أن تنحكم بأربع موتورات متصلة بالأطراف 3 أو 6 أو 11 أو 14 و الرسم يضع مثالين لموتورين متصلين بالطرفين 11 و 14 و يمكن إتاحتهما أو إيقافهما معا بالطرف 9 و الدخول كما بالرسم من الطرفين 10 للخرج 11 و 15 للخرج 14 و طبيعى أن دخل = 1 منطق (مساوى فى القيمة أو أقل قليلا من الجهد *Vcc2 * أو كما هنا *Vss* فولت) أو صفر سيسبب تحرك الموتور من جهد التغذية الخاص به وهو *Vcc1 * أو * Vs*.*
*الدائرة هنا لإيضاح ضرورة توصيل دايودات الإخماد و الموضحة على التوازى مع الموتور و بهذه القطبية. كما أن الموتور العلوى الأيمن نلاحظ أنه متصل بالأرض لذا دخول 1 يسبب حركته و الصفر لإيقافه.*
*الموتور السفلى الأيمن نلاحظ أنه متصل بالتغذية لذا دخول صفر يسبب حركته و الواحد منطق لإيقافه دون الحاجة لعاكس خارجى لعكس منطق التحكم فى الحركة.*
*الجانب الأيسر يوضح كيفية جمع مخرجين لتكوين القنطرة و من ثم التحكم فى الإتجاه. أيضا يجب مراعاة توصيل الدايودات الأربع كما بالرسم. *
*هنا لو الدخلين متساويين لا يتحرك الموتور فكلا الخرجين سيكونا إما + فولت أو أرضى، لكن جعل أحد المدخلين مخالفا للآخر يسبب الدوران و عكس الدخلين يسبب عكس الدوران.*
*جدير بالذكر هنا أن جعل المدخلين متساويين يوقف الموتور فجأة فيما يسمى توقف سريع *Fast Motor Stop* و فى غالبية الأحوال عندما يوقف الموتور بالتحكم من طرف الإتاحة *Enable* يترك الموتور ليتوقف بحرية *Free Running Motor stop* و فى طراز واحد من المتكاملات يكون أيضا التوقف سريعا، هذا متوقف على إماكنية جعل الخرج ذو إعاقة عالية بفصل كل ترانزيستورات الخرج ( جعلها فى حال الفصل) . لو هذه الخاصية تهم دائرتك، إرجع للداتا شيت وتأكد من صحة الحرف الأخير فى الداتا شيت لتختار ما يحقق هدفك.*
*الدايودات يجب أن تتحمل فولت الموتور و تياره أى على الأقل 1 أمبير. أيضا لا تنسى المكثفات و ستجدها فى الداتا شيت.*

*تحسس التيار:*

*فى المتكاملات المجهزة بهذا الطرف *Sense* يمكن وضع مقاومة بين هذا الطرف و الأرض و الداتاشيت تحدد له 2 فولت لذا يجب أن تحسب على أساس أن قيمة تسار الموتور × قيمة المقاومة أقل من 2 فولت لكن لا تذكر أنه يسبب حماية ذاتية و يذكر دوما دائرة خارجية.*




*أيضا الصورة توضح التوصيلات المختلفة كما فى السابق. بعضها لموتور فى إتجاه واحد و الآخر للإتجاهين. هذه المتكاملة بأرقام *L293B - L293E * توفر خاصية التوقف الحر. *

*كما نعلم أن للمتكاملة 4 أو 6 أطراف للأرض و التبريد، لذلك ينصح الصانع عند الحاجة لتيار قريب من نصف إلى 1 أمبير ، أو استخدام أحمال مع التقطيع، توفير التبريد الكافى وهو إما باستخدام مساحة من البوردة ملحومة بهذه الأطراف كما بالرسم الأيسر أو تثبيت مبرد فوقها و لحامه على الأطراف من السطح العلوى للبوردة منا بالرسم الأيمن وهو الحل الأفضل.*





*المتكاملة* L298N *لتيار 2 أمبير وهى موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مارس 2016)

*المتكاملة l298n ذات 2 أمبير*

* المتكاملة* L298N * ذات **2** أمبير : *
*أول ما يلفت الإنتباه هنا أن العبوة قد اختلفت لتوفر سطح يمكن تثبيته على مبرد كبير بسهولة ولا يخفى أثر ذلك فى تيسير أعمال الصيانه لاحقا بدلا من قك لحام المبرد كما فى السابقة لتغيير المتكاملة – لا تنسى وضع معجون التبريد بين المتكاملة و المبرد.*




*أيضا جدير بالذكر أن العبوة بالشكل الايمن أقل قدرة على إشعاع الحرارة و من ثم لا تتحمل ذات التيار.*

*ايضا من الدائرة يتضح أن التحكم يتم بالبوابات عوضا عن الترانزيستورات وهو ليس بالفارق الكبير سوى أنه أيسر فهما من التفصيل بالترانزستورات السابقة. التحكم له مصدر تغذية مستقل كما سبق بإسم *Vss* بينما ترانزيستورات الخرج لها مصدر تغذية أعلى جهدا باسم *Vs*.*




*الوحدة لها أربعة مخارج كالسابقة ، و استخدامها و دائرتها متشابهة .*
*هنا لم تغفل الشركة رسم المكثف على طرفى تغذية المتكاملة حتى لا تؤثر على الدائرة المتحكمة، خاصة و أن التيار هنا قد يصل لثلاثة أمبير.*
*ينص الداتا شيت على أفضلية توصيل التغذية أولا قبل تفعيل طرف الإتاحة، بعبارة أخرى من الأفضل أن توضع النغذية على المتكاملة فى وضع عدم الإتاحة و ذلك لمنحها الفرصة للإستقرار فلا توصل كل ترانزيستورات الخرج بفعل النبضات الشاردة أثناء لحظة وضع الكهرباء.*
*و بالمثل يجب وضع المتكاملة فى وضع الغير متاح قبل فصل التغذية. *
*أيضا وضع الإيقاف السريع يتطلب الآ تتعدى حدود التيار الأقصى 2 أمبير.*
*هذا قد يثير تساؤلا، كيف أفعل ذلك؟*
*فى الدوائر الرقمية يتم ذلك بمقاومة و مكثف على التوالى "التسلسل" شبيهة بدائرة *RESET * فى الميكرو كما أن المعتاد عند التصميم هو بهذه الدائرة (مقاومة و مكثف) يفرض وضع *RESET * عام لتحديد وضع البداية، أما فى دوائر الميكرو فيرجع للداتا شيت لتحديد وضع المنفذ (بورت) عند البدء *RESET * و جعل هذا يفرض عدم الإتاحة للمتكاملة ثم تتيحها لاحقا من البرنامج.*
*طبعا لا يخفى عليك أيها القارئ العزيز أن المكثف للتغذية و المقاومة للأرض عندما تكون الإتاحة موجبة و العكس عندما تكون الإتاحة أرضى.*





*الدائرة تبين توصيلا كاملا لقنطرة مع الدايودات السريعة المفترض توصيلها و المكثفات على كلا مصدرى التغذية. *
*مقاومة تحسس التيار يمكن أيضا استخدامها لحماية المتكاملة أو تحسس وضع ما فقد شاهدت ماكينات تستخدم هذه الخاصية فى تحديد نهاية المشوار حيث يتوقف الموتور عنوة فيزداد التيار فتعكس الدائرة التغذية لعكس الحركة لحظة ارتفاع التيار. ملحوظة: الموتورات صغيرة و قدرتها محدودة ولا تصلح هذه التقنية للموتورات الكبيرة لوجود قصور ذاتى لا يتيح التوقف الفجائى.*
*عندما يتطلب الأمر زيادة التيار عن 2 أمبير فيمكن جمع كل مخرجين معا هكذا*




*لاحظ أن تجمع المسار 1 مع 4 كمدخل واحد و مخرج واحد والمسار 2 مع 3 كمدخل واحد و مخرج واحد.*
*لا نترك القنطرة دون ذكر هذه الفكرة البسيطة السهلة. إن شاء الله المرة القادمة.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2016)

*مشكلة القنطرة مع الجهود ألعالية*

*مشكلة الجهود ألعالية :*
*هناك أمران يجب التعامل معهما*
*الأول جهود الشحن لو ستستخدم بطارية و الثانى جهود تحمل مكونات الدائرة.*
*الأمر الأول يبدا من 24 فولت لأن شحن بطاريتان لقيمة 13.7 يعنى 27.4 فولت و معظم مثبتات الجهد تتحمل فقط 30 فولت.*
*لا يخفى عليكم أن لنشحن بقيمة 27.4 نحتاج لفولت أعلى من ذلك و سيزيد عن 30 فولت أو 35 حتما.*
*يمكن استخدام زينر أو غيره لكن الأفضل إما أن تصمم الشاحن بدائرة تقطيعية تتحمل جهود عالية أو تضع ريلاى يفصل دائرة التحكم عن الشحن طالما مقبس الشاحن متصل أو تستخدم مقبس به سويتش فصل لعزل الدائرة (مشابه لأجهزة الكاسيت أو الراديو التى تننقل بين البطارية و الادابتور بمجرد إدخال المقبس) خاصة لو احتاجنا إلى 36 فولت أو 48 كحال غالبية الموتورات لعربات الجولف و أوناش الشوكة.*

*الأمر الثانى هو تصميم القنطرة ذاتها، لنأخذ مثلا المثال السابق و إن كان به تعديل طفيف هو بدلا من توصيل الترانزيستورين للمدخل ، وصلنا أحدهما للمدخل ثم أخذنا من باعثه *emitter* لقاعدة الثانى لتخفيف الحمل على المدخل. وهذا يفيد فى حال كون *Q5,Q6* ترانزيستورى قدرة و تيار القاعدة لكل منهما يحسب له حساب. فيما عدا ذلك فالشرح لا يختلف*




*شرحنا هذه الدائرة مع جهود تصل 24 فولت لكن لو أردنا أن نرتفع عن هذه القيمة يجب أن نراعى أن المدخل الغير فاعل بفرض فى لحظة كان *A* سيكون ترانزستور الدخول له *Q6* فى حال الفصل كما ذكرنا و بالتالى على مجمعه *collector* جهد التغذية مطروحا منه فقط جهد قاعدة *Q1* وهو 0.6 فولت ولذا يجب أن يتحمل جهد التغذية كاملا شأنه شأن باقى ترانزيستورات القنطرة.*
*طبعا نفس الكلام ينطبق على الجانب الآخر *Q5 * .*
*بالنسبة للموسفيت فالأمر يختلف قليلا لكون الموسفيت يعمل بالفولت وليس التيار كالترانزيستور الثنائى، فلو أخذنا هذه الدائرة مثلا*






*هنا عندما يفتح الترانزيستور *Q5* مثلا فإنه لا يستطيع تمرير تيار فى بوابة الموسفيت *Q2* لذا وجب إضافة مقاومة *R7* و مقابلتها *R8* فى الجانب الآخر ليمر فيها التيار ولذا سنجد أن بالنسبة للموسفيت *Q2,Q3* فالمقاومات *R2,R4,R7* تمثل مجزئ جهد و يجب أن تضع الجهد المناسب من 10 إلى 20 فولت على بوابة / مصدر الموسفيت وهذا أمر حرج ما لم يكن جهد التغذية مثبت فالبطارية عند تمام الشحن 13.7 وعند فراغها تكون 8 فولت و المشكلة أن عند فراغها قد تكون 10 فولت و تهبط بمجرد التحميل إلى 8 فولت، فلو تستخدم 3 أو 4 بطاريات فالهبوط هنا مازال بنفس النسبة اى الثلث و هذا لا يضع ما يكفى للتوصيل الكامل للموسفيت مما يرفع حرارنه وقد يتلفه، لذا الأفضل أن تضع نسبة تقسيم ترفع الفولت أكثر مما يجب و تثبته بزينر كما بالرسم، هنا عندما ينخفض الفولت يظل الموسفيت يعمل بكفاءة.*
*لتسهيل هذا الأمر تكون *R2=R7* ليكون الفولت عليهما متساوى و يبقى أمر *R4* و يكون عليها الباقى فلو على سبيل المثال أخذنا القيمة كما بالرسم (ويمكن اختيار قيم أعلى بالتأكيد) ستكون *R7* أيضا 10ك و بالتالى مجموعهما 20 ك عليهما 20 فولت و باقى 220 فولت ستحتاج بالتأكيد 220 ك. لا تنسى هنا ان جهد التحكم يجب أن يكفى لفتح الموسفيت لذا إما من 10 إلى 15 فولت أو نستخدم النوع المناسب للتحكم بجهد 5 فولت مع مراعاة إعادة حسابات المقاومات.*

*هذه الدوائر تصلح لأعلى قيمة يتحملها الموسفيت أما الترانزيستورات *Q5,Q6* فالتى تتحمل الجهد العالى متوافرة و يكفى أن تنظر بداخل أى شاحن ستجد ترانزيستور 13001 يتحمل 600 فولت مع 200 مللى أمبير وهناك ما يتحمل جهود أعلى*
*هذه الدوائر تصلح للبطاريات فقط فهى لا توفر العزل الجلفانى أى لو ستتغذى من التيار العمومى قد تسبب الصعق لذا فمن الأفضل إضافة أوبتو وهو موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2016)

*مشكلة الأوبتو مع الجهود العالية*

*مشكلة الأوبتو مع الجهود العالية :*

*لو أخذنا دائرة الترانزيستور لسهولتها، يمكننا إضافة وحدتين أوبتو كما بالرسم. طبيعى أن تغذى الدايودات من 5 فولت لدائرة التحكم أوأى قيمة أخرى تناسبها، و ترانزيستورات الموتورات من جهد عالى و ليكن أى قيمة مثلا 240 فولت، قد يبدو من المريح أن نوصل الأوبتو بجهد الموتور، و لكن للأسف جهد تحمل الأوبتو 30 فولت فقط لذا لا يتحمل هذا التطبيق و لا توجد وحدات تتحمل أعلى من 45 فولت سوى وحدات بطيئة الإستجابة حتى 60 فولت و بعد ذلك ثايريستور و تراياك وهى لا تناسب التطبيق بالجهد المستمر.*






*هذا سيضع تصور وهو وضع وحدة تغذية أخرى للأوبتو، نعم هذا رائع لكن يجب عزله جيدا إما باستخدام محول ذو عزل كافى بين ملفات تغذية الأوبتو و ملفات تغذية التحكم أو باستخدام وحدة محول مستمر/مستمر *DC-DC converter* ذو أرضى معزول *Separate Ground* وهو مكلف و يضيف مكونات كثيرة للدائرة. نفس الكلام يقال لوحدات الموسفت لذا لا داعى للتكرار.*

*حسنا إذا قبلنا بمبدأ وحدة تغذية منفصلة فلماذا التضحية باستخدام النوع السالب من الترانزيستورات لكن هذا سيعقد الأمور أكثر.*
*الآن من الأفضل استخدام موسفيت و من النوع السالب لتحمله جهود و تيارات أعلى و أقل فقدا للطاقة عند توصيله لذا مما سبق علمنا أن مشكلته الأساسية أنه يحتاج لفولت أعلى من تغذية الحمل بجهد فتح البوابة وهو 10 فولت و هناك خمسة حلول معروفة لهذا الأمر سنناقشها المرة القادمة بإذن الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2016)

*أساليب التحكم فى الجهود العالية بالقنطرة*

*أساليب التحكم فى الجهود العالية بالقنطرة: *

*لإضافة 10 فولت على جهد البطارية، فلحسن الحظ أن التيار ليس كبيرا وهو مما يسهل الأمور قليلا و الأشكال التالية من ملف وضعته شركة *International Rectifier* و التى انتجت حلولا كثيرة ميسرة لهذه المشكلة*





*الحل الأسهل هو استخدام وحدة تغذية معلقة – مثلا 15 فولت ، و كلمة معلقة لا تعنى سوى أنها لا تشترك مع وحدة التغذية الأساسية للدائرة فى أى توصيلات – تامة العزل (باللون الأصفر). وهى توصل بين المصدر و البوابة من خلال دائرة قيادة البوابة باللون الأزرق وهى قد تكون مجرد مقاومة أو بوابة أو أى دارة سابقة ولكن ما يعطيها الأمر هو باللون البرتقالى وهو إما رافع للمستوى *Level shifter*أو ببساطة أوبتو كبلر. قد تعترض أن الأوبتو لا يتحمل الجهد العالى وهذا حقيقى إلا انه لا يرى سوى جهد وحدة التغذية المعلقة. و يمكن أن تصبح الدائرة هكذا*




*و ليس هذا هو الحل الوحيد ولكن يمكنك تعديل الدائرة كما تشاء*
*المقاومة *R1* يمكن استخدام أى قيمة من 1: وحتى 100 ك.*
*تتميز هذه الطريقة بإمكانية فتح الموسفيت لوقت طويل لذا تصلح للتحكم المستمر و تعديل عرض النبضة*

*و عيوبها كلفة التغذية الإضافية حيث تحتاج لوحدة تغذية لكل طاقم ترانزيستورات فلو تحتاج عكس الحركة ستحتاج لوحدتين معزولتين ولو 3 فاز ستحتاج 3 وحدات. أيضا الأوبتو محدود التردد فلا يناسب ترددات أعلى من 10ك هرتز لذا قد لا يناسب أفران الحث عند 3ميجا مثلا.*
* بدلا من الأوبتو قد تفكر فى حل دوائر رفع الفولت من جهد قليل قد يكون مقلقا لكونه يجب أن يرتفع للفولت العالى و بسرعة و السعات الشاردة تعوق سرعة الإستجابة*

*الحل الثانى هو محول النبضات *Pulse transformer
*هذا المحول عادة ما يكون 1:1 و فائدته العزل وهو حل بسيط و سهل لكن مشاكل المحولات قائمة من حيث نطاق ترددى محدود لذا يسبب مشاكل مع نعديل عرض النبضات و زيادة الحجم بإنخفاض التردد كما أنه لا يناسب المستمر أى لا تستطيع فتح الموتورات أو تغذية الحمل فى اتجاه ما بإستدامة.
*




*أيضا عند الترددات العالية تسبب السعات الشاردة و الحث الطفبلى لأسلاك التوصيل مشاكل فى دقة الإستجابة*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نستكمل باقى الحلول.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أغسطس 2017)

*ضخ الشحنه فى القنطرة *:

*يمكناستخدام طريقة *ChargePump *أو ضخ الشحنات كمابالدائرة*




*هنا نجد مهتز أو مذبذب يغذى مكثفين من خلال عاكس وجه وهو يعمل بنفس نظرية مضاعف الفولتية المستخدم لتوليد جهد عالى جدا باستخدام المكثفات و الدايودات و تتميز بإمكانية الفتح المستديم للموسفيت و لكن الإستجابة للتقطيع تخضع لمشكلة المواءمة بين زيادة سعة المكثف و التى تسبب البطئ فى الإستجابة و بين صغرها و التى تسبب محدودية عرض النبضة لسرعة تفريغه، وهذا يسبب مشكلة فى تغيير عرض النبضة أحيانا*.
*كما أن الحاجة لجهد عالى مثل *200 *فولت أو أعلى سيحتاج لأكثر من مرحلتين*.

*طريقة *Bootstrap *أوالتمهيد أو المصادر الذاتية *:







*هذهالطريقة رغم كونها بسيطة و غير مكلفة لكن لها قيود مثل المحول النبضى و فترة الدوام *(*تعديل عرض النبضة*) *فكلها ترتبط بمعدل تحديث المكثف المستخدم لذا يصعب تنفيذها و لهذا أيضا تعتمد كثيرا على المتكاملات المتخصصة مثل *IR2112 *وسيلى شرحها لاحقا*


*طريقةالموجة الحاملة *Carrier:






*هذه الطريقة تستخدم مولد تردد أعلى بكثير من تردد النبضات و يتم التحكم فيه ليعطى عرض النبضة المطلوب و ينقل خرجه بمحول و دائرة تقويم كما بالرسم وهو يصلح لأى فترة تحكم إلا أنه محدود نوعا ما فى سرعة القطع و الوصل لكن يمكن تحسينه بإضافة مكونات أخرى للدائرة*.

*المتكاملةالشهيرة *IR2112*المرة القادمة إن شاءالله*.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أغسطس 2017)

*متكاملات قيادة الموسفيت والترانزيستورات IGBT:*

*أنتجت شركة **InternationalRectifier **و اختصارا **IR **مجموعة من المتكاملات لهذا الغرض منها مثلا **IR2117/8 **ذات المخرج الواحد للتحكم فى موسفيت مع الحمل و المجوعة **IR2110 **و حتى **IR2113 **ذات المخرجين لجانب كامل من القنطرة**.*
*المتكاملة **IR2117 **لاتختلف عن **IR2118 **إلا فى نقطة هامة وهى أن الأولى **IR2117 **الخرج مع الدخل أى أن **1 **على الدخول يفتح الموسفيت أو **IGBT **بينما الثانية **IR2118**على العكس، صفر على الدخول يفتح الموسفيت أو**IGBT **ولذلك تم توصيل دخل الأولى بالأرضى والثانية بالموجب**.*




*هذاهو المخطط الصندوقى لهما من الداخل حيث نجد أعلى أقصى اليسار دخل التغذية **Vcc **وهى مصممة للعمل من **9 **فولت إلى **24 **فولت و المرجح **15 **فولت و تحته دخل التحكم وهو **9 **فولت أو أعلى ثم الأرض**.*
*الجانب الأيمن به **Vs **وهو التغذية الموجبة للحمل و تتحمل حتى **600 **فولت ثم طرف **HO **وهو يوصل بالبوابة و الطرف **Vs **وهو يوصل بالمصدر **(**الباعث**).*
*أول الدخل من اليسار يتصل بمكبر**/**عازل نوع **"**شميت**"**حتى يتخلص من أى تذبذبات فى الدخل و يوفرانتقالا سريعا و حادا لبوابة التحكم حيث تتصل بدائرة كشف انخفاض الفولت **Under Voltage Detect **حيث إنخفاض جهد التغذية **Vcc **عن **9 **فولت يوقف المتكاملة حتى لا تسبب تحكم غير كامل أو خاطىء للخرج**.*
*يلى ذلك وحدة مولد ذبذبات **Pulse Generator **لتوليد نبضات لتجهيز الخرج اللازم للخرج**.*
*أيضا يلى ذلك مرحلة مرشح للنبضات و دائرة أخرى لكشف انخفاض الفولت **Under Voltage Detect **حيث إنخفاض جهد تغذية الحمل هذه المرة **Vs **عن قيمة **Vcc+0**٫**3 **فولت يوقف المتكاملة حتى لا تسبب تدمير مكونات المتكاملة**.*

*رائعأن نجد المتكاملة تتحكم حتى **600 **فولت أى يمكنك استخدامها بسهولة مع موتورات **48 **فولت أو **200 **فولت أو **400 **مثل انفيرتر موجة جيبية حيث يرفع جهد البطارية إلى **350 **فولت ثم يشكل من هذا الموجة الجيبية، لكن هل يناسب ذلك **220 **فولت مع تقويم موجة كاملة؟*
*حسنا نظريا نعم و عمليا هذه المتكاملات مستخدمة فى هذه التطبيقات لكن بحذر حيث لا توفرالعزل الكافى الآمن لذلك كثيرا ما توجد فى وحدات تغيير سرعة موتورات التيارالمتردد حيث يكون الغلاف بكامله و أزرارالتحكم من البلاستيك ولا إمكانية للمس المكونات الداخلية بواسطة البشر**.*
*الدائرة الكاملة لهذه المتكاملة فى الصورة*




*وواضح أنها ذاتها للمتكاملتين فقط دخول الأولى عكس الثانية وواضح على دخول الثانية خط فوق كلمة **IN **للدلاله على أنه صفر و ليس واحد**.*
*الدايود**1 **أمبير لكن يجب أن يكون سريع و المكثف بين طرفى **8 **و**6 **يتحمل جهد التشغيل للحمل و قيمته تعتمد أساساعلى تردد النبضات الداخلة**.**قانونحسابه فى الداتاشيت و كثير من الدوائرتستخدم **0**٫**1**ميكروفاراد**.*






*المتكاملة**2110**الشهيرةالمرة القادمة بإذن الله*


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 أغسطس 2017)

بوركت --- جهد مميز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أغسطس 2017)

*المجموعة IR2110 وحتى IR2113 :*
*أنتجت شركة International Rectifier و اختصارا IR مجموعة من المتكاملات لهذا الغرض منها المجوعة IR2110 وحتى IR2113 ذات المخرجين لجانب كامل من القنطرة أو أحد الأفرع الثلاثه لإنفيرتر 3 فاز.*
*تركيبها كما بالرسم مشابه للسابقة إلا أن بها عدة اختلافات وقد أضفت اللون الأحمر و البرتقالى للجزء الخاص بالجهد العالى و الأخضر و الفستقى للجهد المنخفض.*




*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أعلىيسار الصورة نجد تغذية الجزء الخاص بالدخول *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*VDD *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوهنا يعمل من *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3.3 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتو حتى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*20 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتمستمر ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hin *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهودخول نبضات جانب الجهد العالى ثم*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*SD*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهواختصار *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ShutDown *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أىالغلق للتحكم فى تشغيل أو إيقاف الخرج*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تغذيةالحمل*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lin *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهودخول نبضات الجانب ذو الجهد المنخفض وأخيرا أرضى التغذية *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vss.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تدخلالإشارات من اليسار عبر مكبر*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*/*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عازلشميت كما سبق ثم مذبذب متعدد لحجب الدخولمن العبور فى حال تفعيل الإغلاق ثم مرحلةلرفع الفولت لقيمة الخرج المناسبة و مولدنبضات تماما كالسابقة ووحدة كشف انخفاضالفولت *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*UnderVoltage Detect *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لضمانالخرج و منه إلى طاقم موسفيت لتكوين نبضةالخرج التى تتحكم فى الموسفيت*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*/IGBT.*[/FONT]



*

*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الجانبالعلوى الأيمن به *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*VB*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوالأعلى قد يصل إلى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*600 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتحسب رقم المتكاملة ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*HO*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*اختصار*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*HighOut *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوخرج لبوابة الموسفيت العالى الجهد ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vs*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهومتصل بمصدر*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*/*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*باعثالترانزيستور للجانب العالى و أيضا خرجللحمل ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vcc*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوتغذية خرج جانب الجهد المنخفض ثم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*LO*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوخرج لبوابة الموسفيت المنخفض الجهد وأخيرا طرف *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*COM *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوطرف سالب الخرج *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جديربالذكر هنا أن نرجع للداتاشيت لمعرفة قيمهذه الجهود فمثلا بالنسبةللمتكاملة المذكورة نجد*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vcc*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهوتغذية الجانب المنخفض من *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*-0.3*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتوحتى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*25*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولت،من الطبيعى أن يجب أن يكون موجبا لكن لولأى خطأ ما انقلب الجهد سالبا فلن تتحملأكثر من *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*0.3*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتثم يبدأ التلف*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vss*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هورجوع *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سالب*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*تغذية الدخول*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*VDD*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هوموجب تغذية الدخول وهو حتى *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*25*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتأعلى من *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vss*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أىأن المتكاملة تعمل على *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*TTL*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ذات*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتأو *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*CMOS*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حتى*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*15*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتأو بالتحكم بدوائر الكترونية صناعية *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فولتمثلا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وهذايوحى إمكانية جمع المصادر معا كما سيلىلاحقا*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*
*




*تراعى نفس النقاط كالسابقة الدايود سريع القطع و المكثفات تتحمل الجهود التى تتعرض لها ،أيضا نفس التحذيرات السابقة فرائع أن نجد المتكاملة تتحكم حتى 600 فولت أى يمكنك استخدامها بسهولة مع موتورات 48 فولت أو 200 فولت أو 400 مثل انفيرتر موجة جيبية حيث يرفع جهد البطارية إلى 350 فولت ثم يشكل من هذا الموجة الجيبية، لكن هل يناسب ذلك 220 فولت مع تقويم موجة كاملة؟ أو ثلاثة منها لتكون 3 قاز؟*
*حسنا نظربا نعم و موقع الشركة به شرح و دوائر لهذا التطبيق و عمليا هذه المتكاملات مستخدمة فى هذه التطبيقات لكن بحذر حيث لا توفر العزل الكافى الآمن لذلك كثيرا ما توجد فى وحدات تغيير سرعة موتورات التيار المتردد حيث يكون الغلاف بكامله و أزرار التحكم من البلاستيك ولا إمكانية للمس المكونات الداخلية بواسطة البشر.*
*الفرق بين جهد Com فى الخرج و جهد Vss فى الدخول لا يزيد عن 5 فولت٫*
*تطبيقات على المتكاملات السابقة موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أغسطس 2017)

نقاط يجب أن نراعيها فى عائلة المتكاملات 211x:
أهم شيء للتعامل مع هذه النوعيه هى حساب مكثف التهيئة Bootstrap Capacitor و قد جمعت الشركة المنتجة كافة المعلومات الهامة و السابق ذكرها فى ملف ملاحظات تطبيقية Application Note رقم AN-978 وهذا رابطها
https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/an-978.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a40153559f7cf21200
طبعا إضافة للداتاشيت الخاص بكل متكاملة.
المكثف مسؤول (مع باقى دائرته ) عن توفير التغذية للجزء العالى من المتكاملة لكن لحسن الحظ فالجهد عليه لا يزيد عن قيمة تغذية جهد البوابة Vcc , و للسهولة ، هذه هى الدائرة مرة أخرى مع بعض الإيضاحات، فالمكثف الخاص بدائرة التهيئة بالللون الأحمر – الدايود باللون الأخضر.






قيمة هذا المكثف تعتمد على خمسة عناصر وهى:
1- الفولت المطلوب لبوابة القطعة 5 فولت أو 10 أو 15 حسب ما تريد (سواء كانت موسفيت أو IGBT ).
2- قيمة التيار الساكن (الثابت) لتغذية دائرة الجانب العالى . ورمزه IQBS
3- التيارات فى منطقة رفع الجهد من المتكاملة.
4- تيار التسريب بين البوابة و الباعث للقطعة.
5- تيار تسريب المكثف ذاته ( فقط لو كان مكثف كيماوى ، ولا يحتسب لو من أنواع أفضل)


لهذا فالقيمة الصغرى لهذا المكثف تحسب من المعادلة




حيث:
Qg = شحنه بوابة القطعة فى الجانب العالى
التردد المستخدم = f
تيار التسريب للمكثف- لو كيمائى = Icbs(leak) 
التيار الأقصى للجهد العالى = Iqbs(max) 
مصدر التغذية لدوائر التحكم – المنطق – فى الدخول = Vcc
الهبوط فى الجهد عند التوصيل الأمامى لدايود التهيئة =Vf
الهبوط فى الفولت على موسفيت الجانب المنخفض او الحمل =Vls
أدنى فرق جهد بين تغذية الجهد العالى و الحمل =Vmin
اللشحنة المطلوبة لمرحلة رفع الجهد لكل دورة = Qls 
وهى تقريبا 5 نانو كولوم للوحدات 500ف / 600 فولت و 20 نانو كولوم للوحدات 1200 فولت


الدايود باللون الأخضر يجب أن يتحمل الجهد الواقع عليه و غالبا الجهد العالى و تياره يساوى حاصل ضرب شحنة البوابة فى التردد المستخدم وهو لوحدات مثل IRF450 على تردد 100 ك هرتز يكون التيار حوالى 12 مللى أمبير.


الملف فى الرابط السابق أيضا يتحدث عن الفقد فى الطاقة نتيجة التقطيع وهى تقرب من نصف وات ولكن تزداد بزيادة عدد الوحدات فكل وحدة لها سعة دخول بين البوابة و المصدر Gate/Source و سعة ميللر بين الخرج و الدخل يجب التغلب عليهم..
لتجنب اهتزاز الدائرة و تعرضها لنبضات سالبة أعادت الشركة رسم الدائرة مع وضع الحث الناتج من الاسلاك و التوصيلات و الحمل ذاته أيضا وهى المشار إليها بالأسهم الزرقاء. - تذكر أنها ليست ملفات تمت إضافتها فيمكن بالتالى حذفها.




و لمعالجة هذا الأثر يفضل رفع قيمة مكثف التهيئة CB باللون الأحمر أكثر من 0.47 ميكرو و ذلك سيفرض استخدام مكثفات كيماوية لذا يجب أن يكون أحدها على الأقل له معامل جودة عالية و المسمى بذو مقاومة توالى صغيرة Low ESR و نضع مكثف آخر C1 (باللون الأخضر) على التغذية المنخفضة على الأقل 10 أمثال مكثف التهيئة السابق و أيضا أحدها على الأقل له معامل جودة عالية و المسمى بذو مقاومة توالى صغيرة Low ESR و يجب مراعاة توصيل هذه المكثفات أقرب ما يكون لأطراف المتكاملة (تذكر ما سبق شرحة فى القنطرة).

جدير بالذكر أن زيادة عدد الوحدات (موسفيت أو IGBT على التوازى لزيادة الحمل) يتطلب زيادة قدرة الخرج لدرجة أنك قد تضطر لإستخدام مرحلة موسفيت لقيادة وحدات الخرج.
أعلم أنك ستحتج لأن دخل الوحدة موسفيت أو IGBT هو مقاومة عالية جدا لكن ليس المهم إمداد البوابة بالتيار لكن المهم هو شحن السعات بين البوابة و المصدر/باعث بالسرعة الكافية للفتح السريع و الغلق السريع و إلا فلن تستجيب الوحدات بالسرعة المطلوبة.
إرجع للوثيقة السابق الإشارة إليها. 




لو تريد تشغيل أكثر من وحدة معا لمزيد من التيار مثلا ثلاث أو أربع موسفيت / IGBT على التوازى فإن سعات البوابة/باعث (باللون الأخضر) للوحدات ستتراكم و تسبب بطء فى الإستجابة كما أن سعة ميللر miller capacitor و التى تربط بين خرج أى مكون و دخله (هنا بين المصب و البوابة باللون الأحمر لكونها الأخطر) ستنقل نبضة من الخرج للبوابة عند غلق الوحدة مسببة إعادة فتحها عنوة أو ببساطة يدخل فى الإهتزاز.
الحل هنا أن نزيد من قدرة خرج المتكاملة للتغلب على محدودية قدرة الخرج و عدم صغر معاوقة الخرج لها بالقدر الكافى.
هنا نضيف عازل Buffer من زوجين موسفيت أو أكثر كما فى المرة القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

إضافة مرحلة عازلة Buffer لزيادة قدرة المتكاملة:
هناك عدة حالات نحتاج فيها لهذا التعزيز فى قدرة الخرج، سبق شرح استخدام أكثر من وحدة و نضيف هنا المسافة الفعلية بين خرج المتكاملة و الوحدات (موسفيت/IGBT ) ففى القدرات الكبيرة قد تضطر لوضع الترانزيستورات على المبرد و توصل إشارة التحكم بوصلات سلك وهذا مع التردد العالى يضيف مزيد من الحث و السعات عبر هذا الكابل، لذا صنعت كثير من الشركات وحدات مجمعة modules تجمع 4 ترانزستورات لقنطرة أو سته لعاكس 3 فاز 




هذا طبعا يسهل التصميم حيث الجانب السفلى معزول كهربيا عن الترانزيستورات و متصل بهم حراريا لكى توضع فوق المبرد مع دهان السيليكون لجودة توصيل الحرارة.
رغم أنه يقلل من طول أسلاك التوصيل إلا انه ما زال لا يحل مشكلة السعات الداخلية


يمكن استخدام دائرة العازل المبينة فى الدائرة وهى من مرحلتين




الأولى موسفيت سالب و آخر موجب Q1,Q2 من خرج المتكاملة بينهما مقاومة R1 بقيمة صغيرة 100 أوم للحد من التيار خلال بضع نانوثانية أثناء الإنتقال من صفر إلى 1 أو العكس حيث يكون كلاهما موصل فلا يسبب ذلك قصر على التغذية أو إتلاف أيهما.
المرحلة الثانية من زوج آخر مماثل لقيادة وحدات الخرج كما بالرسم و يوضع مكثف كيماوى على طرفيهما كما بالرسم للحد من أثر النبضات على مصدر التغذية.




هذه دائرة كاملة للجانبين العلوى و السفلى معا بمتكاملة مزدوجة.
لاحظ هنا نقاط هامة و سبق التنويه لها:
المكثف CF مشار إليه بالسهم الأحمر يوضع على طرفى تغذية الوحدات (ألترانزستورات) و ليس طرفى التغذية (البطاريات الخ) رغم كونهما متصلين معا لكن كما سبق الشرح المكان هو الأهم.
الخرج مجدول بمعنى حرفيا لمعادلة أثر المجال المحيط 
ثالثا نقطة السالب العام و المشار إليها بالسهم البرتقالى/أحمر توصل كما هى بمعنى أنها لليسار تتصل بأطراف ترانزستورات العازل ثم بطرف 2 من المتكاملة، لا يجوز تبديل أى وصلة بأخرى فلو بدلنا المسار بالأزرق الغامق ستؤثر النبضات المارة فى غير المسار الصحيح فى ارباك الدائرة.


ما سبق كان يناسب الإنفيرتر حيث يكون دوما هناك تقطيع للموجة و هذا التردد يغذى الجزء العالى
لكن موتورات التيار المستمر و بعض الأحمال الأخرى تحتاج توصيل مستديم، هل يمكن تحقيق ذلك؟
المرة القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 سبتمبر 2017)

توفير التحكم المستمر:
يمكن باستخدام 555 الشهيرة كمولد ذبذبات بدوام 50% بأبسط الدوائر – فقط مقاومة و مكثف وشرحها تفصيلا فى سلسلة الدوائر المتكاملة الجزء الخاص بالمتكاملة 555




مقاومة التردد هى R1 و المكثف هو C1 
المكثف C2 مع الدايودان D1,D2 يحولان خرج المتكامكلة من نبضات لمستمر يغذى متكاملة القيادة IR2125 
الزينر D3 لضبط جهد التغذية مع المكثف C3 لتغذية 555 وهو بحد أقصى 18 فولت


المقاومة 100ك أوم 1 وات لرفع جهود تغذية 555 لتناسب الخرج لذا فهى تناسب 500 فولت طبقا للوثيقة و تحتاج تعديل لفولت أعلى.
اختيرت IR2125 لأن بها خواص إضافية مثل طرف 6 حساس للتيار و يمكن به الحماية ضد زيادة تيار الحمل من خلال RS بين الترانزستور و الحمل 
أما الطرف 3 فهو دخول للتوقف عند حدوث خطأ وهو صالح للتأثير نبضة بنبضة
الرسم التالى يبين معدل شحن مكثف تغذية المتكاملة




وهو بطئ نوعا ما لذا يجب عدم البدء بالتشغيل مع بدء التوصيل و إتاحة فرصة شحن هذا المكثف


فى هذا الشرح كنا نتجنب "التجاوز السالب" Negative Spike لكن ماذا لو تطلب الأمر أن تكون النبضة أصلا ذات قطع سالب؟ أى أن جهد القطع سالب.
هذا موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2017)

*جهد القطع السالب*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*جهدالقطع السالب*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*عادةيقفل الموسفيت عند بضع فولتات موجبة لكنفى الأوساط الضوضائية قد يتطلب الأمرتأكيد القطع بقيادة البوابة بجهد سالب،هذا فضلا عن أن هذه الطريقة توفر امكانيةرفع التردد لأعلى قيمة، إذن كيف نحقق جهدبوابة سالب عند القطع؟؟*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سنعودلدوائر الثنائيات فى دروس تصميم الدوائرالإلكترونية لنجد كيف نولد جهدا سالبامن جهد موجب*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*سنجدأن النبضات أقرب ما تكون لدوام *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*50%*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والمسماة مربعة كالموجة الخضراء*[/FONT]




 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يجبأن لا يكون مثل تلك النبضات التى ليس لهاقيمة ثابتة يختلف أولها عن آخرها أو تختلففى تكرارها كالموجة الحمراء *[/FONT]




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الدائرةببساطة اسمها مضخة الشحنات *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*DiodeCharge Pump *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حيثباستخدام دايودين و مكثفين نشحن أحدهماو ننقل الشحنة للثانى الذى يضعها علىالخرج سالبة وهى مشروحة تفصيلا فى سلسلةتصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الثنائيان*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*D3,D4*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*معالمكثفان *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*C3,C4*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يشكلوامضخة النبضات و التى توفر جهد سالب مستقربعد بضعة نبضات بأى نسبة دوام من *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1%*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*حتى*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*99%*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والزينر *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*D2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*معالمكثف *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*C2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والمقاومة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*R2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لتوفيرإزاحة فولت المناسبة للترانزيستور *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Q2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*والزينر *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*D1 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لتخفيضالجهد على بوابة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Q4*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*و المقاومة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*R1 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*للحدمن التيار كما سبق و المار بين *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Q1,Q2*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لحظاتالإنتقال من التوصيل للقطع*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الدائرةالتالية تبين استخدام متكاملة لتوفيرالتغذية لكلا الجانبين العلوى و السفلى*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يلاحظخطوط التغذية لكلا الجانبين*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*منالجدير بالذكر ان التغذية السالبة محدودةالإستخدام و عادة لا تطبق مع الوحداتالمتكاملة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*modules*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*لإستخداماتالقنطرة و الإنفيرتر و غيره*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الصورةتبين استخدام *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGBT*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ولكنلا فرق لو استخدام موسفيت*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*..*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*هلتناسب هذه المتكاملات وحدات التغذية وشواحن البطاريات؟*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*موضوعناالقادم إن شاء الله*[/FONT]


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*دائرة مثبت خافض للجهد buck converter*

*دائرةمثبت خافض للجهد BUCKCONVERTER :*





*هذه الدائرة ذات استخدامات عديدة و سبق الحديث عنها تفصيلا فى سلسلة وحدات التغذية وهنا نقدم تطبيقا لهذه الدائرة لخرج يزيدعن **300**فولت و تيارات عالية و تصلح أيضا للتحكم فى سرعة موتورات التيار المستمر دون تغييرالإتجاه**.*
*الدائرة مشروحة بالمتكاملة **IR2117 **إلا أنه يمكن استخدام **IR2125 **لأطرافها الأخرى السابق ذكرها**.*

*الدائرة بسيطة و كالسابق شرحها فقط أضفنا هنا الملف و المكثف كمرشح للخرج و الدايود السريع و هذا الثلاثى هو المميز لدائرة التخفيض هذه المسماه **BUCK*
*نلاحظ هنا أن عند بدء التشغيل يكون مكثف التهيئه **Bootstrap **برمز **C **فارغ و خاصة عندما لا يكون هناك حمل و سيشحن عبر الدايود **D1 **والملف ثم مكثف الفلتر بالخرج، لذا يفضل أن لا يقل مكثف الخرج عن **10 **أمثال مكثف التهيئة **C..*
*هذه دائرة شحن بطارية من مصدر عالى باستخدام ذات الدائرة*





*هنا وأيضا فى الدائرة السابقة يجب أن نحتاط لكون المكثفين مع الملف يشكلوا دائرة رنين قد تسبب ارتفاع الفولت على مكثف التهيئة عن **20**فولت المسموحة لبوابة الموسفيت، لذا يجب أن يكون معامل الجودة **Q **للدائرة منخفضا **(**ويمكن ذلك بإضافة مقاومة صغيرة إن لزم الأمر**) **أو يجب وضع زينر مناسب على التوازى مع **C. **وهذاأيضا هام عندما تستخدم الدائرة لتغذية موتور مستمر لتغيير سرعته حيث تغيير السرعة يسبب تغيير تردد الضوضاء الناتجة من موزع الموتور و عند سرعة ما سيحقق الرنين و تسبب هذا تلف الموسفيت و يجب إضافة الزينر للحماية**.*

*عند فصل الحمل فجأة قد يرتفع الجهد على مكثف الخرج لحظيا نتيجة للطاقة المخزونة فى الملف **L1 **مع محدودية سرعة إستجابة دائرة التحكم**.*






*ونلاحظ هنا أننا أضفنا المقاومة **R1**وهىتساهم فى شحن مكثف التهيئة **CB**لأندوما جهد الدخل أعلى من الخرج **.*
*لضماناستمرارية الشحن يجب أن يكون التيار المارفى **R1**أعلىمن أعلى تيار تسريب فى المكونات **(**المتكاملة**+**المكثف**CB+ **الزينر **D3)**لذافالمقترح للزينر هو الأرقام **lN4107 **لجهد**12**فولتو **lN4110**لجهد**15**فولت**.*
*المرةالقادمة إن شاء الله دائرة قنطرة كاملة*


----------

